# Lorraine Hunt Lieberson (1954 – 2006)



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to become more acquainted with the late American Mezzo, Lorraine Hunt Lieberson and wondered if there were members who might recommend particular recordings with some comments. I have her Charpentier 'Medea', Handel arias from 'Theodora', 'La Lucrezia', and 'Serse', and I also have a CD en route that has, among other selections, 'Les nuits d'ete'. I am mesmerized by her vocal art, especially the Handel. 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You will want to pick up this disc:










These songs were written for Lorraine by her husband, the composer Peter Lieberson. They are to Mahler's _Song of the Earth_ and Strauss _Four Last Songs_. IMO they do not stand far behind those pinnacles of art song. Like the both of those illustrious predecessors this cycle is born in love and a tragic awareness of mortality. Lieberson sand these songs as she was knowingly dying of cancer and her performance is as moving as Kathleen Ferrier's performance of Mahler's _Song of the Earth_ under similar conditions.

The Berlioz recording of Les Nuits d'Ete is "essential"... and I say this in spite of the fact that I also have the marvelous recordings by Susan Graham and Veronique Gens. The Bach Cantata set is great as well. Beyond that, Hunt-Lieberson was known for her efforts in bringing contemporary art song to life. Beyond the Neruda Songs she recorded Lieberson's Rilke Songs:










and a couple of John Harbison's song cycles:



















As a great lover of vocal music I highly recommend them all.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Lorraine Hunt has done many recordings of music by Handel, including a "benchmark" recording of _Ariodante_.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello StlukesguildOhio! Thank you for your excellent reply and suggestions. I am very grateful!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Her Irene from the 1996 Glyndebourne Theodora is one of the most touching characterisations I have ever seen.


----------

